# Repairing Fly Line ????



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone have any luck trying to repair a cracked fly line?

I have a wind taper by Cortland so I am hesitant to shorten the end by the three feet it would take to get past the crack.

I somehow had a loop of tippet around the line and accidentally pulled it through the outer layer of the line when I tried to remove it.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You could try putting some clear finger nail polish on it. I don't know if it will work but if all else fails just cut it off and retie your leader.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 

Worth a shot, I really like the line a lot...always seems to be windy when I get out and the taper really is noticable to me...not the greatest caster out there.

I guess that last 2-3 feet won't make enough difference to be worried about if I have to amputate....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Best to amputate the 3 feet. Option is to use super glue instead of nail polish.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

May have gotten "lucky".

After getting a real close look, it was really just sort of kinked and has about a 1/16" knick in it.

Took some 300 sand paper to it to level out the slight lump and applied a swipe of clear nail polish followed by the line conditioner provided by Cortland and it seems ok...just a slight, very slight lump.

I don't have an heirloom quality rod so possibly abrading the guides doesn't worry me.

Thanks for the responses, can't wait to hit the water again, this spring has been fantastic for me so far.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Shortdrift is right ! Use Super Glue.


----------

